# Starting to like this new TT Roadster a lot :-)



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Beautiful. I Never noticed the little grilled under the headrest on the coupe. Is this a neck warmer?


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

-:[KM said:


> :-":1nh3ry2i]Beautiful. I Never noticed the little grilled under the headrest on the coupe. Is this a neck warmer?


Yes, I think so...


----------



## quattro-insider (Sep 2, 2014)

On the grill in the seat;

Super sports seats with integrated head restraints and more pronounced bolsters are available as an option (standard in the TTS Roadster), and these can also be supplemented with a head level heating system for optimal comfort during top-down driving in cooler conditions.

Sounds nice! Here is another image I quite like too...


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

It's nice to see another Sepang Blue TT. THAT is the color Audi should be using.

Common Audi. Dump Scuba Blue from your entire range and replace it with Sepang. We need more color in our lives!


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Can anybody confirm if the photos above of the blue TTS roadster are actually sepang? They seem a little light and brighter than sepang?


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Pretty convinced thats Sepang.

As usual Audi like showing you things you cant actually specify - those nice cream coloured leather seats for instance.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes it is definitely Sepang Blue and is the same one I have stills of in another thread here. I also have videos on my YouTube channel:





The cream interior is beautiful and can be ordered at your dealer as Audi Exclusive. I suspect it would be about another £2k. However, despite all the cleaners constantly on the case at the motor show, the seats were beginning to show lots of pretty bad dirt from people's clothes...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

cheechy said:


> Pretty convinced thats Sepang.
> 
> As usual Audi like showing you things you cant actually specify - those nice cream coloured leather seats for instance.


It is left hand drive so they could be available in a different country.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

The interior is Audi Exclusive - you can tell because it has the metal Audi Exclusive badge in the doors. It wouldn't have that if it was a standard option.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

